# How long before you can get credit cards & a morgage



## Shark (Jan 28, 2009)

when you emigrate, how long does it take you to get set up with credit cards & mortgage, whats the best way to get your credit rating up when you move over there?


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

You can pre arrange a mortgage from the UK, which can help. they will accept an international Equifax credit rating for mortgage purposes.

Credit cards you can get one straight away, but you may need to put down a security deposit to cover the credit they give you.

If you PM me I can give you details where you can get lots of tips to build you credit rating
Cheers Louise


----------



## canadabound (Feb 8, 2009)

louiseg said:


> You can pre arrange a mortgage from the UK, which can help. they will accept an international Equifax credit rating for mortgage purposes.
> 
> Credit cards you can get one straight away, but you may need to put down a security deposit to cover the credit they give you.
> 
> ...


Hi Louise
I cant seem to be able to PM you but any chance of sending me your tips on how to build a credit rating in canada?
Many thanks
Paul


----------



## Black Tie (Feb 8, 2009)

*Credit Cards & Mortgages*



Shark said:


> when you emigrate, how long does it take you to get set up with credit cards & mortgage, whats the best way to get your credit rating up when you move over there?


The sooner you open an Bank Account the faster it is to get a credit card. Most of the Banks in canada have a variety of options for new immigrants including credit cards. Talk to your bank rep. He/or she is your best bet. Mortgages are not a problem depending on your downpayment and income.

Cheers


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

canadabound said:


> Hi Louise
> I cant seem to be able to PM you but any chance of sending me your tips on how to build a credit rating in canada?
> Many thanks
> Paul


Hi Paul, Once you have made 4 posts you can PM. 
I got your message, but can you send your email again to this address [email protected] I don't know what I did  so I can send it to you. Louise 
PS black tie makes some good points too


----------

